# www.Logistikunicorp.com



## Danny (13 Dec 2003)

DND has put a website that you can order non-operational kit direct to your home. 
Its free also.(a point system is in place, you get so many points a year and each item you order takes points off your grand total).
It was put in place so many CF members dont have to drive into clothing stores.


ENJOY!
 https://www.logistikunicorp.com/DND/DndGetAccess.asp?P_Language=E


----------



## primer (16 Dec 2003)

I have used it a few times. got my kit in a few days. alot better than going to clothing stores at NDHQ.


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (22 Dec 2003)

There is f*** all available,I still have to go to stores to get "newer" OD green T-shirts! What anouther waste of DND resouces.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (23 Dec 2003)

Does anyone know how often they ‘renew‘ your points? I know it‘s once a year but at the beginning of the new year? Or a year after you‘ve registered?


----------



## portcullisguy (23 Dec 2003)

It should be every fiscal year.

A government fiscal year starts on April 1.


----------



## Vigilant (4 Jul 2005)

Actually, it is 1 year from when you first registered, and every year on that date.


----------



## qjdb (4 Jul 2005)

And, for CIC at least, you can only 'carry forward' up to 40% of your points total from year to year.  And yeah, it is every year on the anniversary of your signing in to the website for the first time.  That way, they can spread the work out over the year, instead of having to do all the points for everyone on the same date.

Totally hashed out before though.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25957.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30972.0.html

mod lock?

qjdb


----------

